# Home Brewing App for beginners



## Drewgong (7/4/18)

Gday fellas looking for a app that I can make recipes and find out what my og and fg should come out at. I've downloaded a couple so far and not sure how to use them I've only just started ag brewing so I'm looking for something suited to beginners maybe with a tutorial. I don't mind paying for one so long as it's worth it.


----------



## Brewman_ (7/4/18)

Hi Drewgong,

I have lots of recipes that work to get you started. It's free.

Go to:
www.brewman.com.au

register and have a look at the recipes. It allows you to change / save tweak what ever.

Cheers Steve


----------



## Drewgong (7/4/18)

Cheers Brewman I signed up but cant see any recipes


----------



## MHB (8/4/18)

Try again now, registrations need to be approved (keeps out robots)
Log in and open BrewBuilder
On the top right you will see some pulldowns, you can brows recipes by style, brewery or have a look through all the recipes (Brewman's List).
Any recipes can be fine tuned or adapted to suit what you want, when you are finished, it will save in your private list (My Beers).

Its a really good idea to fine tune BrewBuilder to match your batch size, kettle loss and efficiency, you can do that in update details where you log in.
If you are brewing BIAB, choose Fine Crush, Medium is a good place to start for 3V and recirculating systems.
After you do a brew, use what you really got, to improve the predictive power of BrewBuilder.

Mark


----------



## Drewgong (8/4/18)

having a play around with it now excellent idea mate. Do you have a walk in shop or are you online only


----------



## philistine (17/4/18)

I havent looked at brewman (didnt know it existed until just now!)
but when i first started using brew software i found brewersfriend to be of the easiest to use.
Beersmith was (and still is in some ways) too overly complex imo. I also found the UI to be really.... i dunno.... “jarring”? Perhaps it wouldnt seem that way to someone who grew up using windows , but ive always used macs and just found it to be very un-user friendly.
Having said that- it has far more features and shows a lot more info, but probably too much and overwhelming if you’re just starting out.
There are others, but to me, Brewer’s Friend is the easiest to start with.
Also , i have a really simple go-to regular beer recipe that i brew often which id be happy to share.
Its very similar to mountain goat steam ale and S&W pacific ale


----------



## Fro-Daddy (17/4/18)

I started off with BrewR on the phone for extract, now I use Keg Ninja for my all grain.


----------



## Drewgong (17/4/18)

I tried about 5 apps and brewman is the best by far plus there's heaps of recipes on there and you have the ability to tweak those recipes it instantly tells you your gravity. That was the main thing I was after to check my efficiency


----------



## Brewman_ (17/4/18)

Drewgong said:


> I tried about 5 apps and brewman is the best by far plus there's heaps of recipes on there and you have the ability to tweak those recipes it instantly tells you your gravity. That was the main thing I was after to check my efficiency


A couple of other points on Brewbuilder.
The Hop and Malt specs are current with the store stock. Hop alpha's vary widely. I have seen Galaxy at 12% and over 17% alpha acids, they are updated as each batch is opened at the store.
When you click the buy button you get the recipe packed / cracked how you like it / weighed out and packed to the gram and labelled aligned to your recipe sheet. You only get what you need.


----------



## MHB (18/4/18)

If you are using BrewBuilder, its really smart to brew a recipe then load the recipe you just made (in My Beers) and change the settings to match what you made.
If your target was 23L and you got 24 - update that, measure what you leave in the kettle - update that.
Then tweak the Brew House Efficiency until it matches the gravity you got.
Go into "Update Details" put in the new numbers and save (the Update button at the foot of the page).
Next time you open BrewBuilder it will load those as your default settings, so you are only ordering exactly what you really need.
Mark

PS
Set your "Milling Method" at the same time
Uncracked if you want to do your own
Coarse for a floating mash.
Medium for traditional 3V and recirculating systems (Braumeister, Grain Father, Robobrew...)
Fine for some BIAB
Extra Fine if you have a good quality bag that wont let too much flour through (highest efficiency)
M


----------

